# Tadpoles and shrimp



## O2 Plastics (Jun 28, 2006)

Sounds like a cajun dish really.

I'm playing around with a couple ideas for communal tadpole setups. My latest idea is a filtered tub growing java moss for hiding places and waste reduction. One of the places I"m looking at ordering some java from is offering to ship some cherry shrimp for free. THey are algae eaters, so I can't imagine they would bother the tads.

So good idea/bad idea/doesn't matter if they live in the tad setup?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I cant really see them preying on each other, but the cherry shrimp would be eating the algae/biofilm that the tads also eat, so you;d be providing the tads with competition. 

On a side note, cherry shrimp are really cool - set up a 5 gallon for them


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Cherries will probably eat eggs though. 

As for them eating the good stuff, it is probably true but you could always just feed a bit more. The problem I would see is that they breed like crazy and it would become a cherry tank with a few tads opposed to a tadpole tank with a few cherries...

So I would keep them in another tank if you want them.

Also, if you don't mind me asking, how much are you paying for the moss? I could probably send you some moss other than java cheap since I really need to clean my 55g out, its been let to go wild and i need to do a massive trim on it.

-Andrew


----------



## O2 Plastics (Jun 28, 2006)

They would be in a tad only setup. Would tads eat the shrimp fry?

The only shrimp I have real experience with are red/white cleaner shrimp for reefs. They were always dropping babies, but I never saw one. Assumed they were extra food for the reef, which was fine with me.

They were charing around $5+ shipping if I remember right. Just cruising ebay for it as I don't know if I can get any locally.


----------



## ProjectReptile (Mar 9, 2007)

Andrew, if you're handing out some moss, let me know! I'm always in the market for some new and different mosses. Ever since I opened my shop, I've been averaging around 1 or 2 vivs a week so some sort of ground cover is always in demand. Shoot me a PM and let me know how much you're asking. I appreciate it!


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

O2 Plastics said:


> They would be in a tad only setup. Would tads eat the shrimp fry?
> 
> The only shrimp I have real experience with are red/white cleaner shrimp for reefs. They were always dropping babies, but I never saw one. Assumed they were extra food for the reef, which was fine with me.
> 
> They were charing around $5+ shipping if I remember right. Just cruising ebay for it as I don't know if I can get any locally.


I doubt tads would be able to catch them. The thing I see is that there will be too many shrimp too quick and it would be a pain, if you had a few males or like a few females, but only one sex. The females would be the most attractive choice. 

That price isn't too bad depending on the amount, but If you looked around and maybe even checked locally you could probably get some for free I need to do a major cleaning on my 55g, and don't have java but plenty of other moss and I could send you a small handfull/golfball-basebal chunk if you want.



ProjectReptile said:


> Andrew, if you're handing out some moss, let me know! I'm always in the market for some new and different mosses. Ever since I opened my shop, I've been averaging around 1 or 2 vivs a week so some sort of ground cover is always in demand. Shoot me a PM and let me know how much you're asking. I appreciate it!


Sounds good, right now we're talking about aquatic moss but only moss is a true aquatic frontinalis sp. I'll have to check on the other ones I have and how they do out of water and then will give you a PM, but if it was in a drip wall or as long as you're high humidity it would be good. Why don't you send me a PM with more information and what your paying now etc so I don't hijack the thread.

-Andrew


----------



## O2 Plastics (Jun 28, 2006)

I would imagine the stuff you have will work. I was looking at java just because I knew it would work and I didn't have to research other types. As long as the tads have hidey places, I'm sure they'll be happy. The shrimp were just something they threw in for free, was just trying to figure out what to do with them. I'm parting out my reef as we speak, def. don't want to set up another fish tank just to keep some free shrimp alive.


----------

